# Constable John D. Manuel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Constable*

*John D. Manuel*

Allen Parish Ward 1 Constable's Office, Louisiana

End of Watch: Wednesday, December 5, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 78
*Tour:* 10 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/5/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial


Constable John Manuel was killed in a single-vehicle automobile accident on U.S. Highway 165, two miles north of Kinder, Louisiana.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck several trees. Constable Manuel, who was not wearing a seatbelt at the time, was pronounced dead at the scene.

Constable Manuel was U.S. Army and U.S. Merchant Marines veteran and had served as the elected constable for Allen Parish's Ward 1 for 10 ten years. He is survived by his wife, daughter, two sons, two grandchildren, and three great-grandchildren.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Allen Parish Ward 1 Constable's Office
PO Box 431
Oberlin, LA 70655

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21561-constable-john-d-manuel#ixzz2EPl0Oa6z


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

R.I.P. Constable Manuel.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Constable


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

